# Hellevator!



## hauntgreenacres

Hey everyone, just wanted to start a thread to keep you updated on my hellevator ill be constructing through the winter. It'll have four 2500 lb air bags that can lift 6 inches. It'll be one long project, but a popular addition to our haunt that'll be going pro. Keep ya updated!


----------



## joker

Looking forward to following this thread.


----------



## Drago

Ditto


----------



## niblique71

This could be REALLY Good. I subscribed so I don't miss anything.


----------



## Haunted Spider

The haunt I was a part of a few years back built one. It was pretty wicked. We used air bags as well. The big thing was to port the air in and out quickly. If you had too small of a port out, the airbag would not jerk quite right and it didn't feel like you were falling. 

Also, part of the trick is to make the patrons think they got off elsewhere. We didn't want to use two doors because that made it less realistic. If the door you entered looked different than when you exited, we got the scare across. Basically, we had a corridor they went down, about 4 feet long to the elevator entrance, After they got in and the door shut, the corridor panel hinged open creating a new path out and a completely different room design with wall colors, decor, etc. Made for a great moment out of the elevator and everyone saying (wait, this isn't how we came in). Lots of fun. 

A sound track is also important with heavy bass but we also found that a steal angle iron piece slammed against the side wall of the elevator made the most frightful sound. 

Good luck. I look forward to seeing progress pics on this.


----------



## halstaff

This will be a fun project to follow.


----------



## hauntgreenacres

Spiderclimber said:


> The haunt I was a part of a few years back built one. It was pretty wicked. We used air bags as well. The big thing was to port the air in and out quickly. If you had too small of a port out, the airbag would not jerk quite right and it didn't feel like you were falling.
> 
> Also, part of the trick is to make the patrons think they got off elsewhere. We didn't want to use two doors because that made it less realistic. If the door you entered looked different than when you exited, we got the scare across. Basically, we had a corridor they went down, about 4 feet long to the elevator entrance, After they got in and the door shut, the corridor panel hinged open creating a new path out and a completely different room design with wall colors, decor, etc. Made for a great moment out of the elevator and everyone saying (wait, this isn't how we came in). Lots of fun.
> 
> A sound track is also important with heavy bass but we also found that a steal angle iron piece slammed against the side wall of the elevator made the most frightful sound.
> 
> Good luck. I look forward to seeing progress pics on this.


We're doing a similar idea. The theme of our haunt is a old funeral parlor, which this hellevator will take you into the basement where the morgue and other rooms will be. A bit of a delay in ordering the stuff, but should be working on it soon! Been busy with concerts and other performances lately. I'll keep you guys updated with photos and videos! This will be one wicked hellevator, planning to use 40 watt speakers mounted above.. Loud and heavy bass.


----------



## Darkmaster

Just curious here. What if someone gets their back or neck injured from the movement? 
I'm making mine so it only simulates with sound and light. I don't need anyone getting hurt with the jerking movements.


----------



## billman

You could just make the floor vibrate a little bit and add a electric motor buzz sound should do the trick.


----------



## hauntgreenacres

Well, the movement won't be that intense. Plus, every hellevator has to have an emergency stop on it. Of course people suffering from back and or neck injuries shouldn't enter a haunt anyways, those rules are always posted before entering. The hellevators are just like a coffin ride, only they can hold up to ten people at once.


----------



## walterb

I have had a floor shaker for three years with zero issues.


----------



## hauntgreenacres

Project may put on the back burner. . . Looking at buildings and will need the money to get this haunt going.


----------

